# First Bacon cure.



## oso blanco (Mar 14, 2015)

I used Bear's method.  I test fried some this morning and had egg and bacon breakfast taco.  It was a little salty so I gave it a soak.  It is in the smokehouse now.













IMG_1396.JPG



__ oso blanco
__ Mar 14, 2015


















IMG_1397.JPG



__ oso blanco
__ Mar 14, 2015


















IMG_1398.JPG



__ oso blanco
__ Mar 14, 2015


















IMG_1399.JPG



__ oso blanco
__ Mar 14, 2015


















IMG_1400.JPG



__ oso blanco
__ Mar 14, 2015


----------



## eman (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks good from my house!


----------



## gary s (Mar 14, 2015)

Looking Good,  Waiting on the slicing shot

Gary


----------



## oso blanco (Mar 14, 2015)

We are having BLTs for dinner tonight.  I am trying to decide on Buckboard or Belly.  Life  is so tough.


----------



## gary s (Mar 14, 2015)

We had BLT's for breakfast   Belly

Gary


----------



## dave17a (Mar 21, 2015)

Oso Blanco said:


> We are having BLTs for dinner tonight.  I am trying to decide on Buckboard or Belly.  Life  is so tough.





gary s said:


> We had BLT's for breakfast   Belly
> 
> Gary


Never have blt till I pickem outa garden


----------



## gary s (Mar 21, 2015)

If it ever quits raining, I'll plant my Tomatoes   and can have a REAL BLT

Gary


----------



## dave17a (Mar 21, 2015)

Oso Blanco said:


> We are having BLTs for dinner tonight.  I am trying to decide on Buckboard or Belly.  Life  is so tough.


Rembered that when we did bbb, personally I liked to slice meat thin whith onion and home grown mater and mayo for me. Your choice of spread of course.


----------

